# Question about tugs



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

I was recently in Liverpool and got into a discussion with someone.
We saw a tug escorting a vessel which the tug had obviously assisted in leaving her berth.
So my question is :
After a tug has towed/pushed/pulled a vessel from the berth and the tug has let go, and the vessel is moving downriver under her own power, and the tug is simply accompanying or escorting the ship down channel, what is the correct tug expression for "accompanying or escorting" the vessel.
Thank you


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

"In attendance" would be as good as any.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

In attendance it is, just in case the vessel has a steering gear failure.


----------



## stevekelly10 (Apr 3, 2012)

When sailing on LNG tankers entering or leaving Japanese ports our tugs were also referred to as guard boats, as any boat venturing too near to us would be ushered away in no uncertain terms !


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

chadburn said:


> In attendance it is, just in case the vessel has a steering gear failure.


And this time the tug is utilised is charged for at the same rate as when attached.

geoff


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

'In attendance' is probably the best expression. In the 'standing orders' for the tugs which are also owned and operated by the Port Authority here in RSA, it used to say 'see the vessel clear'.


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

Escort tug was the term we used when a tug was in attendance in narrow channels etc, some times the escort tug was attached to our stern for steerage purposes in our steering gear fell in a heap. Other times it just accompanied us depending on channel width then made fast as we approached the narrows especially if there were sharp turns to negotiate.


----------



## ChasH (May 23, 2014)

clydesiderman said:


> I was recently in Liverpool and got into a discussion with someone.
> We saw a tug escorting a vessel which the tug had obviously assisted in leaving her berth.
> So my question is :
> After a tug has towed/pushed/pulled a vessel from the berth and the tug has let go, and the vessel is moving downriver under her own power, and the tug is simply accompanying or escorting the ship down channel, what is the correct tug expression for "accompanying or escorting" the vessel.
> Thank you


When i was on the tugs, we had to go aboard the ship through the gunport door to get the attendance book signed by the captain on the bridge, the tug would stand off following her down river, passenger ships were great use to get 200 ciggies, box of tab nabs, tins corn dog, and tins of fruit, and a couple of loaves of bread, and sometimes if we were going straight to an in bound ship we would take the pilot off and put him on the other inbound ship so we could be following her down for an hour or so.
chas


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

"In Attendance" is apt as is "Standing By" until released by pilot or master.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Waighty said:


> "In Attendance" is apt as is "Standing By" until released by pilot or master.




Never heard 'in attendance'. Have always heard the term "standing by'. Even tugs waiting at their berth and and waiting for an arrival... the tugs are 'standing by'.... almost as 'under hire'.

Might because it is easier to write in the Bridge Movement Book...

"Tugs SBy." ..... Tugs Standing By


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

There are two stages of "standing-by" as I understand it. The first stage is "be ready to stand-by shortly". The second the direct order "stand-by".

The cir***stances described here (i.e. doing nothing other than accompanying the ship on passage) equate, in my own experience, to the first stage of standing by - i.e. remain in attendance and be ready to assist at short notice.


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

With LNG tankers we developed the term "active escort". The tug is made fast centre lead aft for the final channel approach/departure. In case of steering failure or engine problems it is in the ideal position to assist.


----------



## David McG (Jun 29, 2012)

*Tug question*

We always referred to it as "tug in attendance"


----------



## Aberdonian (Apr 7, 2011)

Never heard it otherwise.

Keith


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

The State of California mandates tug *escort*s for oil tankers, and they are referred to as such. A tractor tug is normally tethered through the centerlead on the transom and made fast to a super bit which is designed to withstand the huge forces these tugs can generate. The tug is not required when the ship is in ballast, but the size and number of tugs is designated in the regulations dependant on the force of the current and width of the channel.


----------



## KYRENIA (Aug 10, 2007)

When I worked on the tugs on the London River the term was attending or assisting a vessel. There was a difference in towage fees whether a line was attached or just being in attendance.
Salvage tugs on station at say Dover or Falmouth I would consider to be "on stand by" as we would have been when on moorings at Gravesend or Woolwich waiting for a river or dock job.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

A bit off thread but still relates to tugs.
A month or so ago there was some (or threatened) industrial action by tug engineers in Melbourne.
As a railwayman with no practical experience of ships, can I ask what, in this day and age, are the duties of an engineer on a modern tug. I had assumed that the engineroom would be driven 'remotely' from the bridge.
Sorry if this is a silly question.


----------



## Wallace Slough (Mar 21, 2009)

When I began working on tugs engaged in shiphandling in the bay (1972), we carried a 5 man crew. These were mostly older tugs which were surplus WWII tugs. The crew consisted of:
a. Captain/Pilot
b. Mate
c. Engineer
d. Two Deckhands

A few years prior to my beginning work on tugs in the bay, they also carried a cook, but that position had been eliminated by the time of my arrival.

Over a period of time as the tugs and their engines became more automated, various positions were eliminated. In 1979, all the Captain/Pilots were laid off and worked independently of the tugboat company. This yielded a crew of 4. As the tugs became increasingly automated, most boats were reduced to a crew of two:
a. Operator/Captain (one person)
b. Deckhand/Engineer (one person)


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Wallace Slough said:


> When I began working on tugs engaged in shiphandling in the bay (1972), we carried a 5 man crew. These were mostly older tugs which were surplus WWII tugs. The crew consisted of:
> a. Captain/Pilot
> b. Mate
> c. Engineer
> ...


Thanks Wallace. Much appreciated.
On reflection, it is possible (perhaps even likely given the rubbish media here) that the term 'engineer' is a misnomer and these days does not convey the meaning that I attached to it as being a specifically engineroom person. 
Regards
Geoff (YM) (Thumb)


----------



## janmike (May 4, 2012)

janmike

My spell on one of the Abadan tugs in 1955/6 we had a crew of about 30 Indians.
The skipper lived ashore as did the Ch. eng. Then there were Serang, tindle, 6 seamen, 3 quartermasters, Eng. serang, 3 donkeymen and 3 firemen for the three legged steamer.
Then there was a Butler, Ch. cook, bandary, 2 servants and the topaz. I have no idea where they all slept. I as an apprentice slept onboard.


----------

